# Lowrance HDS Touch 9



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

hi guys ... I have an Lowrance HDS Gen 2 Touch 9 ... it's brand new, bought it 3-4 years ago for my boat project that got stretched out for to long and then the world went to crap for the last year, just now getting around to setting it up ... today's query involves the touch and drag feature ... the screen doesn't seem to want to scroll easily, it happens consistently anytime I have to use it, but especially prevalent in the settings feature ... it works OK but not great for moving around the icons for setting up split screens but it's not as smooth as I'd think it should be ... I've tried using the middle of the screen, the bars, the edges, 1 / 2 fingers, restarting, pushing a little harder rather than lightly seems to be marginally better but doesn't solve the issue much, nothing seems to help ... when I can even get it to work and I'm managing to scroll at all I end up hitting / checking the boxes on the way in the screen I'm on and changing half of them, then when I'm trying to fix those I screw up another one ... sometimes it doesn't scroll at all ... I've used touch screens for many other things, they always seem to work a lot easier than this, sometimes you barely have to touch at all to get response from it, is there a trick of some sort? maybe a change in the settings somewhere that allows it to work better? does the screen have to somehow get "broken in" before it works easier?

Another question ... I updated the OS software, or whatever they call it, to the latest version, I believe 6.0 ... but the screen layouts are not the same as the ones on the You Tube tutorials and Dr. Sonar's video which are mostly 4-6 years old and before this update ... some of the functions might be accessed differently as well, but can't tell for sure because of above issues ... does anyone know if the updated stuff changed anything on the visual end or any other functions?

I have some other questions, but if i get this figured out it may answer some of them ... thanks in advance guys ...

Jeff


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do a screen calibration. Should help. Instructions are in the manual.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

im not tryin to be a smart a$$ here but did you take the clear plastic protector off the screen????


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Do a screen calibration. Should help. Instructions are in the manual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Thanks, tried that already and redid a couple times ... no change




TRIPLE-J said:


> im not tryin to be a smart a$$ here but did you take the clear plastic protector off the screen????


unless it's some sort of super thin plastic that fits tight to the glass there's nothing there ... the actual touch parts work, and some of the touch and drag features do as well, but scrolling in any window is a challenge ... I do touch screens on my phone, iPad and some computers, they're all much easier to use that feature, it's seems like somethings not right


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry Baitguy, can't help you on this one. I have all Gen 3's on mine and the touch works very easy on all. I'm thinking other then a few upgrades and some software the 2's and 3's aught to work pretty much the same. You might want to give support a call and see if they can help... Be warned, the help you get may not be what you need. If so call back again, there are some good techs you can talk to by weeding them out.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe I saw this on the Lowrance.com site troubleshooting screen response. I was pregaming on the bench, using 12 V starter battery for power. Something about a grounding bond or?. Anyway I put a trickle charger on the battery which was grounded to the house and the screen responded.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Lowrance’s are really touchy when it comes to power. I’ve had strange issues in the past due to a weak connection. Doesn’t sound like your issue but you know... turn it off, unplug it, hit the power button, remove power connections, re-connect, plug it back in and give er a go.
PITA but sometimes it will remove a glitch.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

hi again boys and girls  well, after probably 25+ hours of screwing around on my own, w/Dr. Sonar and You Tube and a couple loonnngggg conversations w/folks in Lowrance tech support who's first language was basically barely recognizable as a dialect of English in any form  I finally got an American guy who eventually diagnosed that the diodes for the screen were either faulty in the first place, dying or dead ... sounds a little unusual, I didn't know diodes can die, so i learned something ... the warranty was technically over because even though it was new and unused, it was 3-4 model upgrades ago and "old" in the eyes of that process ... they gave me 2 options, both involved sending the unit to San Diego with $$$ ... the first was $400 and they'd repair / replace the screen but no warranty ... the second was $700 and they'd replace w/Gen 3 Touch but I'd have to wait maybe 7-10 weeks until the found some stock somewhere, seeing as it is 2 models past ... wasn't as thrilled as I'd like to be spending that much more, in my opinion the screen was bad in the first place, but they probably could have told me tough bananas on the replacement, I figured $300 more was worth it just for a little newer technology so chose option 2, the new one, and sent it off end of March and was hoping to have it by Memorial day ... got home from work friday, 2 weeks from sending it, and found a package om my porch with my new HDS 9 Live  so a lot newer technology, they gave me a nice upgrade and a new unit warranty ... lol it would have been nicer if they threw in one of those fancy new 3 in 1 transducers  or even the old 2 in 1  but can't complain much, they treated me decent, maybe when Joltin Joe sends another bonus I can afford it w/o mortgaging the house  so aside from having more people who speak American on staff, all in all fairly satisfied with Lowrance for dealing w/this issue, wasn't expecting this unit so have some homework, but from reading a couple reviews this seems like a pretty nice fish finder, one guy compared it favorably to the new Garmin units ... now if I can figure how to use this thing out maybe I can find a fish  thanks to everyone for your insight, much appreciated ... hope to see you on the water 😁

Jeff


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So for $300 and your old Gen 2 unit they sent you a new $1000+ Live unit? I'd say you made out dammed good. BTW it's far above the Garmin unites in it's range, you'll see. Good Luck.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I think that was $700 and old gen 2, IINM


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> So for $300 and your old Gen 2 unit they sent you a new $1000+ Live unit? I'd say you made out dammed good. BTW it's far above the Garmin unites in it's range, you'll see. Good Luck.





MikeC said:


> I think that was $700 and old gen 2, IINM


correct MikeC ... pops, on the face it seems that way ... sent in my new, unused unit, which retailed for the same cost at the time as a new Live is now on eBay, plus it was $700 more, $400 was to repair only, $700 for the upgrade but it was for Gen 3, hence the additional $300 was so yes, the Live unit was a fair deal ... I'm happy, they're around $2K and that includes the $300 - 3 in 1 transducer which I'll have to spend extra, so roughly the same price as the Gen 3 was 5 years ago ... hell, it'll take me all season to figure out which buttons to push when for whatever whistle and bell I'm trying to find as it is 🤠 certainly not complaining, they took care of me, once I got Caleb, an actual tech and not the phone bank people, they were quite helpful diagnosing and got the process started ... they were efficient, from the time I talked to them the last time and delivery back to me it was less than 3 weeks ... I get the newer technology and a warranty but it's probably a wash cost wise, so better off than I was 😎 lol I'm gonna have to change the mount  and I cant use many of the old bolt holes  part of the price you pay for technology I guess ...


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I was treated first rate by Lowrance. My HDS9 Gen 3 crapped out and I called service. This was like two/three weeks ago. It was apparent it needed repair as the screen was flashing to black or just staying black. It took an hour on the phone, but after I told them I just wanted my unit back, they said if they couldn't fix it they would upgrade me to a HDS9 Gen 3 Carbon gratis, as they had no 9 Gen 3s anymore. They shipped the Carbon so fast, I'm convinced they never even looked at my unit before shipping the new one. Oh, yeah, I was like 3 days past warranty, if you can believe it, but I guess they offer a 30-day grace period so I was covered. 

This is the second time I've needed service in warranty and they've sent a fresh unit. Can't complain about that.


----------

